# General Flynn May Walk Free



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)

Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.

But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?

More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

Keep that faith alive.

Just a word of advice - if Dick Morris is all you've got to hang on to, things aren't going to work out that well for you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

Judge Sullivan's Brady order is a standing order - as in, he makes it for every single case that appears before his bench. Trying to read anything into it isn't a good idea.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Keep that faith alive.
> 
> Just a word of advice - if Dick Morris is all you've got to hang on to, things aren't going to work out that well for you.


Considering the source rather than the content is often a stupid move.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Keep that faith alive.
> ...



The "content" is nothing more than Dick Morris' "interpretation" of the secret meaning of a standing court order for every case heard by Judge Sullivan.

Dick Morris is particularly famous for being wrong about just about every prediction he's ever made.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dick Morris is particularly famous for being wrong about just about every prediction he's ever made.



He pulled the wool over the der Slickmeister's eyes for several years... He must have something going for him besides his foot fetish...


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Then read the content and come to your own conclusion rather than dismissing it because of the source.  There is a disclaimer at the bottom of the article that says it is Dick Morris's opinion and not necessarily that of the site.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 29, 2018)

Too late.  Flynn has already pled guilty.

Perhaps right wingers don't understand the meaning of the word "Guilty"?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I did read the content - and I have now explained why Dick Morris' opinion is nonsense twice in this thread. I am happy to do so again.

Dick Morris is trying to imply that Judge Sullivan's Brady order is due to known malfeasance by Mueller, and that the evidence provided will exonerate Flynn.

That is based on nothing but the voices in Morris' head, because as I have pointed out twice already, that order is a standing order that applies to every case that appears at his bench.

Here is a link to that order on Judge Sullivan's website:

Judge Emmet G. Sullivan's Court Web Page | District of Columbia | United States District Court for the
http://www.dcd.uscourts.gov/sites/dcd/files/StandingBradyOrder_November2017.pdf


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

U.S. judge orders special counsel to turn over evidence on Michael...
Reuters
Says it’s routine


theDoctorisIn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Too late.  Flynn has already pleaded guilty.
> 
> Perhaps right wingers don't understand the meaning of the word "Guilty"?


Perhaps you don't understand the meaning of exculpatory evidence or the withholding of it.  Flynn pleaded guilty because he was going  broke.  Had his lawyers had the withheld evidence, he might have won the case.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> U.S. judge orders special counsel to turn over evidence on Michael...
> Reuters
> Says it’s routine
> 
> ...


Michael Flynn pleads guilty


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> U.S. judge orders special counsel to turn over evidence on Michael...
> Reuters
> Says it’s routine
> 
> ...



It is routine. That's the point that Dick Morris missed (or pretended he missed, so people like the OP would swallow his bullshit whole).


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Seems it is unusual as he had already plead guilty under the other judge.

Judge Nap: Order From New Judge in Michael Flynn Case Is 'Unheard-Of'
Judge Andrew Napolitano assessed Tuesday the unusual turn of events in the guilty plea from former national security adviser Michael Flynn for lying to the FBI. 

The new federal judge in the case, Emmet Sullivan, asked last week for all exculpatory evidence to be turned over to Flynn's attorneys.



"That is unheard-of," Napolitano said. "He must suspect a defect in the guilty plea, meaning he must have reason to believe that General Flynn pleaded guilty for some reason other than guilt," he said, adding Flynn may have pleaded guilty to avoid a costly legal battle or to keep his son out of legal jeopardy. 

"Now the question arises: was he guilty?"


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Seems it is unusual as he had already plead guilty under the other judge.
> 
> Judge Nap: Order From New Judge in Michael Flynn Case Is 'Unheard-Of'
> Judge Andrew Napolitano assessed Tuesday the unusual turn of events in the guilty plea from former national security adviser Michael Flynn for lying to the FBI.
> ...



Judge Napolitano may think it's "unheard of", but again - it's a standing order that applies to _every single case_ that Judge Sullivan hears.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. judge orders special counsel to turn over evidence on Michael...
> ...


The article also points out that the prosecutors failed to comply with the Brady order and that exculpatory evidence is to be turned over to the court.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...





No, the article doesn't say that.

The evidence is being turned over to the court is pursuant to the Brady order.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

More

While the move could be simply standard procedure for Sullivan, it was nevertheless notable because Flynn had already pleaded guilty, and, as part of that guilty plea, agreed to "forgo the right to any further discovery or disclosures of information not already provided at the time of the entry of [Flynn's] guilty plea."

"It certainly appears that Sullivan's order supersedes the plea agreement and imposes on the special counsel the obligation to reveal any and all evidence suggesting that Flynn is innocent of the charge to which he has admitted guilt," wrote National Review's Andrew McCarthy, a former federal prosecutor.

On Jan. 31, the two sides in the case agreed to delay sentencing for Flynn until at least May. Some observers saw that as an entirely routine development in a case in which the defendant is cooperating with prosecutors on an open matter. On the other hand, in the Flynn case, the delay took place in the context of Sullivan's evidence order, and there is no way for the public to know whether that played a role in the decision.

*Fast forward to Wednesday. *Prosecutors and the defense submitted to Sullivan a proposed order limiting the use of any new evidence produced by the government. The evidence can be used by Flynn's defense "solely in connection with the defense of this case, and for no other purpose, and in connection with no other proceeding." The proposed order, awaiting Sullivan's approval, also set out rules for handling "sensitive" materials.
Byron York: An unusual turn in the Michael Flynn case?

We shall see where it all leads.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Too late.  Flynn has already pled guilty.
> 
> Perhaps right wingers don't understand the meaning of the word "Guilty"?


You sure dont seeing how Clinton was convicted of Perjury and you all claim other wise.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Seems there was a new sentence added to his previous order-


That order consisted of an updated standing order detailing the government’s obligations under _Brady_. On the surface, Friday’s order seems inconsequential, but in comparing the December 12, 2017, version to the February 16, 2018, version, one substantive change stood out.

It was subtle, but significant given the posture of this case: *The revised version added one sentence specifying that the government’s obligation to produce evidence material either to the defendant’s guilt or punishment “includes producing, during plea negotiations, any exculpatory evidence in the government’s possession.”
*
General Flynn Should WITHDRAW His Guilty Plea. His New Judge Is A Government Misconduct Expert


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> 
> But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?
> 
> More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk



Remember the 'good old days' when Conservatives railed against the courts for defendants getting off on 'technicalities'?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Too late.  Flynn has already pleaded guilty.
> ...



If Flynn was broke- and innocent- he could have gotten a public defender to plead guilty for him.

Remember- Flynn has far- far- far- more resources than the average defendant- who we happily entrust to public defenders in our Justice system everyday.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Seems there was a new sentence added to his previous order-
> 
> 
> That order consisted of an updated standing order detailing the government’s obligations under _Brady_. On the surface, Friday’s order seems inconsequential, but in comparing the December 12, 2017, version to the February 16, 2018, version, one substantive change stood out.
> ...



I linked to Judge Sullivan's order, as of November 2017. Here it is again:

http://www.dcd.uscourts.gov/sites/dcd/files/StandingBradyOrder_November2017.pdf

It includes that sentence.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

All you posted was a copy of a standard blank order, not Sullivan’s.
Sullivan  didn’t issue his order until Dec 12.  He took over the case on Dec 7.  

Here is Sullivan’s original from Dec 12, and his Feb 16 one.  Note page 2in his first order, then page 3 of his footnotes in his later order.  Dec order is 3 pages vs Feb 16 order is 4, due to his added reasoning with cases
Judicial order in Flynn case prompts new round of scrutiny | Discovery (Law) | Plea
Flynn Order | Discovery (Law) | Prosecutor
Dec





Feb





theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems there was a new sentence added to his previous order-
> ...


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Too late.  Flynn has already pleaded guilty.
> ...



*That and the prosecutors were threatening his son.*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> All you posted was a copy of a standard blank order, not Sullivan’s.
> Sullivan  didn’t issue his order until Dec 12.  He took over the case on Dec 7.
> 
> Here is Sullivan’s original from Dec 12, and his Feb 16 one.  Note page 2in his first order, then page 3 of his footnotes in his later order.  Dec order is 3 pages vs Feb 16 order is 4, due to his added reasoning with cases
> ...



There is no "standard blank order". The only Judge that I know of who has this standing order is Sullivan - and I took that blank order _from his website_, as I linked. The whole idea of a standing order is that it is a blanket order, and it applies to every single case that comes before Sullivan's bench.

Both of the orders that you linked to include the sentence you referred to earlier, by the way. The only difference between the two is in the footnotes.


----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)

*Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*



I honestly couldn't give a flying fuck about General Flynn. He should have known better than to lie to the FBI.

It is you guys that are so desperate for a reason to believe he is innocent of the charges he has already admitted to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Too late.  Flynn has already pled guilty.
> 
> Perhaps right wingers don't understand the meaning of the word "Guilty"?


You sound like "Constitutional Lawyer" Obama telling us that SCOTUS would never overturn a democratically passed law


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Which is related to that sentence.
And there is a reason for that, more than likely.
Each order includes case file info I would assume, each being different, depending on the charge.  He widened his scope with his case references in his second order.  There was a reason he refilled it.


theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > All you posted was a copy of a standard blank order, not Sullivan’s.
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*



Well since he has already plead guilty to a crime- I would say that what he has done to our country is commit a crime.

Do you think that a veteran should not be charged and convicted for crimes committed?

I still remember the days when Conservatives favored the prosecution of criminals- even if it might embarass the President.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Too late.  Flynn has already pled guilty.
> ...



You sound like another Trumpster excusing criminal behavior because well- Trump.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 29, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Point being, Mueller engaged in prosecutorial misconduct to get the guilty plea


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Which is related to that sentence.
> And there is a reason for that, more than likely.
> Each order includes case file info I would assume, which each being different, depending on the charge.  He widened his scope with his case references in his second order.  There was a reason he refilled it.
> 
> ...



A change in footnotes does not change the substance of the order. Footnotes are just citations.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Except in the case of:

right to impeachment evidence before indictment in order to accept a fast-track plea, the Supreme Court did not imply that the government may avoid the consequence of a 
Brady 
violation if the defendant accepts an eleventh-hour plea agreement while ignorant of withheld exculpatory evidence in the government's possession.”
)
;
McCann v. Mangialardi
, 337 F.3d 782, 788 (7th Cir. 2003)(noting that “given th[e significant distinction between impeachment information and exculpatory evidence of actual innocence], it is highly likely that the Supreme Court would find a violation of the Due Process Clause if prosecutors or other relevant government actors have knowledge of a criminal defendant’s factual innocence but fail to disclose such information to a defendant before he enters into a guilty plea”); 
United States v. Nelson
, 979 F. Supp. 2d 123, 135-36 (D.D.C. 2013)(“Because the prosecution suppressed exculpatory evidence before Nelson pled guilty, Nelson’s due process rights were violated to his prejudice and his guilty plea was not voluntary and knowing.”); 
Buffey v. Ballard 
, 782 S.E.2d 204, 221 (W. Va. 2015)(finding “that the DNA results were favorable, suppressed, and material to the defense," and therefore "the Petitioner’s due process rights, as enunciated in 
Brady 
, were violated by the State’s suppression of that exculpatory evidence”). 
But see
United States v. Conroy 
, 567 F.3d 174, 179 (5th Cir. 2009)(disagreeing with the proposition that, based on 
Ruiz
, “exculpatory evidence is different [fromimpeachment information] an





As noted in the new version of the order, as issued by the judge.





Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Or it could, as several former prosecutors have stated, seeing the references he has now included.
It was important enough to feel the need to amend it.





theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Which is related to that sentence.
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Except in the case of:
> 
> right to impeachment evidence before indictment in order to accept a fast-track plea, the Supreme Court did not imply that the government may avoid the consequence of a
> Brady
> ...



Yes. Those are citations.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Or it could, as several former prosecutors have stated, seeing the references he has now included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are _citations_.

They support the plaintext of the order, they don't modify the plaintext.


I'm in law school, by the way. I am quite intimately familiar with court orders and citations.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

As I stated earlier, we shall see.  Other prosecutors seem to think it unusual and could be significant.





theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Or it could, as several former prosecutors have stated, seeing the references he has now included.
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> As I stated earlier, we shall see.  Other prosecutors seem to think it unusual and could be significant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of the "former prosecutors" who have said so are all _currently_ political pundits. They know which side their bread is buttered on.

As you say, we shall see. But I wouldn't keep my hopes up, if I were you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

Just which side is Dick Morris's bread buttered on?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Point being, the Trumpsters will make up any stories to protect your Dear Leader.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

And others saying it is standard know where their bread is buttered.  As I stated, now for the third time, we shall see.  Now, get in the last word.  I am done.





theDoctorisIn said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated earlier, we shall see.  Other prosecutors seem to think it unusual and could be significant.
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> 
> But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?
> 
> More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk


This happened like 2 months ago, and he ain't free yet.

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Just which side is Dick Morris's bread buttered on?


There have been any number of attorneys, including former fbi, that have stated it could possibly be something, we shall wait and see.


Sullivan is the one that in the Stevens case came down on prosecutors for their lack of disclosure-


Other legal experts cautioned that it would be premature to make such a conclusion based on the court order alone.

They pointed to Sullivan’s past work overseeing the trial of former Sen. Ted Stevens (R-Alaska), in which the judge faulted prosecutors for misconduct in failing to turn over exculpatory evidence. 

Still, experts acknowledged that such an order would typically be seen as unusual, especially in cases in which the defendant has already pleaded guilty.

2 Prosecutors in Case of Senator Ted Stevens Are Suspended


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


....which means the prosecutors did not comply with the standing Brady order.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 29, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Maybe he should have started a GoFundMe account like the crook, McCabe did.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Maybe he should have started a GoFundMe account like the crook, McCabe did



Michael Flynn’s lawyer bills are being covered by Trump supporters


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

asaratis said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Keep that faith alive.
> ...



except when it's an opinion piece written by a man with a toe fetish

that would be a stupid move


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Keep that faith alive.
> 
> Just a word of advice - if Dick Morris is all you've got to hang on to, things aren't going to work out that well for you.



I think Flynn should skate for his crimes, after all, Hillary skated for her crimes.


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*



became a traitor

what else do you need?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

del said:


> except when it's an opinion piece written by a man with a toe fetish
> 
> that would be a stupid move



Del seeing how you know so much, did Bill suck Dick's toe's or was it the other way around... Come on enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Keep that faith alive.
> ...



thnking may not be the most accurate descriptor to use

feel is more accurate for the trumplings


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > except when it's an opinion piece written by a man with a toe fetish
> ...



here you go, zippy

edumicate your bad self

FOOT FETISH TALE KICKS PREZ


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> 
> But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?
> 
> More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk



what is he "defending himself" against? he already pled guilty. 

if you actually read anything, you'd know that this judge presided over the trial of Senator Stevens and felt there were horrible Brady violations. So ....

*From that point on, Sullivan started a new practice for every case he handled: He would issue what is called a “standing Brady order,” mandating that prosecutors proactively turn over material favorable to the defense.*

Analysis | No, a new court filing doesn't suggest that Michael Flynn is about to be exonerated

read.... it's important.  and try to stop spreading silly trumpian garbage. it's just embarrassing.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2018)

del said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



sick, isn't he?


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2018)

jillian said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> ...



oh...and for the record, if Flynn ever considered withdrawing his plea (which he isn't as far as anyone knows), then Mueller gets to use every statement he made to prosecutors against him.

that wouldn't go well for him.

and it can also be used in any action brought by the state AG's in NY and VA.


----------



## jillian (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Wow! You Leftists really have a hardon on for Flynn, don;t you? What did he ever do to you other than try to serve his country?*



so you are somehow offended that people point out when you lie?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

del said:


> here you go, zippy
> 
> edumicate your bad self
> 
> FOOT FETISH TALE KICKS PREZ





jillian said:


> sick, isn't he?



And you tools can't claim to be so naïve that on the 19th Hole old Bill and Dick didn't slap each others back and brag about the things they sucked and shouldn't have sucked... Well maybe you both are that gullible...


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > here you go, zippy
> ...



why  the fuck would anyone care what bill and dick talked about?

do you rub them out to hannity?


----------



## deanrd (Mar 29, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Too late.  Flynn has already pled guilty.
> ...


He was impeached for getting his wee wee et.  Isn't that enough?
Trump and the GOP lie about everything.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

del said:


> except when it's an opinion piece written by a man with a toe fetish
> 
> that would be a stupid move



You brought it up peckerbreath...


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > except when it's an opinion piece written by a man with a toe fetish
> ...



i'm not the one that's shown such a tremendous interest in the details, short round.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

deanrd said:


> He was impeached for getting his wee wee et. Isn't that enough?
> Trump and the GOP lie about everything.



Sober up deanie... you are making a fool of yourself...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 29, 2018)

del said:


> i'm not the one that's shown such a tremendous interest in the details, short round.



You just happen to know all the details...


----------



## del (Mar 29, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not the one that's shown such a tremendous interest in the details, short round.
> ...





Ridgerunner said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not the one that's shown such a tremendous interest in the details, short round.
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 30, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



You know the difference between Flynn and McCabe?

Flynn has already plead guilty to a crime- he is a convicted criminal- a crook. 

McCabe is hasn't been charged, hasn't plead guilty, and hasn't been convicted- he is not a crook- the only thing we know he is guilty of for sure is making President Trump really, really unhappy.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 30, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> McCabe is hasn't been charged, hasn't plead guilty, and hasn't been convicted- he is not a crook- the only thing we know he is guilty of for sure is making President Trump really, really unhappy.



I don't know... Sounds to me like he is guilty of pissing the fellow that is in charge off and that can be considered pretty stupid... After 29 years of working in a bureaucracy like the FBI, you would think he would know better...


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > McCabe is hasn't been charged, hasn't plead guilty, and hasn't been convicted- he is not a crook- the only thing we know he is guilty of for sure is making President Trump really, really unhappy.
> ...


FBI agents generally don't have to worry about losing their jobs because the President doesn't like them.

Not until this administration.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> FBI agents generally don't have to worry about losing their jobs because the President doesn't like them.
> 
> Not until this administration.



Most generally FBI Agents are not members of a Cabal trying to undermine the presidency... Just wait till he and the others get their just deserts... Then we can have a Syrius laugh together...


----------



## asaratis (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The only ones that may lose their jobs are the corrupt assholes that Obama enabled for years.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

longknife said:


> Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> 
> But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?
> 
> More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk




Defend himself?  Flynn didn't go to court... he plead guilty.  Do you guys even have a clue how the system works?


----------



## asaratis (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> ...


You really must try reading the news.  Withholding exculpatory evidence is a crime.  The judge may reverse Flynn's conviction, regardless of whether it was based on a confession or a judgement.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




What were they withholding?  Flynn NEVER MADE it to court.  He PLEAD OUT.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Both of those statements are true.

But there is no evidence that Mueller withheld any evidence, or that Judge Sullivan will reverse the conviction.

It is possible that he could, but it is just as possible that space aliens will land on the National Mall tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Judge Sullivan's Brady order (as well as accepted federal law) states that the prosecution must release all of its possibly exculpatory evidence prior to offering a plea bargain.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It wasn't a conviction... he plead guilty.  I understand that once a judge accepts the plea deal it is considered a conviction, but it never went to trial.  I'm sure you know, but many on here probably don't know, law enforcement can legally lie to someone in order to get them to confess or plea to a deal... prior to trial that is.  A person talking to law enforcement however can't lie.  So I'm not sure where the OP and his source are getting this idea that Flynn and his attorney cab fight this.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...








And if it is shown that the plea was gained through extortion it will be voided.  Get a clue.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Extortion?  I hate to tell you this, but the whole point of a plea bargain is what you are considering extortion.  People don't do plea deals to get the same punishment as if they were convicted in trial.

Flynn was more than likely given the plea deal of a lighter sentence and Mueller not going after his son in return for the plea deal.  That's NOT extortion... that's just a plea deal.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...







If mueller withheld exculpatory evidence, that makes the case, and the ensuing plea, entirely based on extortion.  Your problem is mueller seems to have a history of unethical, illegal behavior.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



He DOES?  Mueller was HIGHLY regarded by BOTH parties before this investigation... and despite him being a Republican appointed head of the FBI was asked by Obama to stay longer...

You're trying to run that shit up the wrong flag pole.  If Flynn didn't think he was guilty, or that it wasn't a good deal, he would have fought it.  The guy didn't get to be as high in the military as he was by being a pussy.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 31, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



And by 'corrupt assholes' you of course mean FBI agents who have devoted their life to protecting American citizens- but somehow manage to piss off Trump and  his minions.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Except of course that 'history of unethical, illegal behavior' is entirely manufactured by the Trump echo chambers.

Mueller was highly regarded by everyone- until he was appointed by a Republican to the investigation. 

And when he was appointed- he had bipartisan support.

But then came the Trump propaganda wing- to smear another person- because Trump feels threatened by him.

Very much a pattern of anyone who Trump feels threatened by.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...








May I suggest you read something other than the echo chamber you seem to be trapped in...



*ROBERT MUELLER IS A HOTHEAD WHO CAN'T OWN UP TO HIS MISTAKES, FORMER AIDES SAY*
Robert Mueller is a hothead who can't own up to his mistakes, former aides say




*No, Robert Mueller And James Comey Aren’t Heroes*
The former FBI directors have acceded to numerous wrongful abuses of power in the post-9/11 era.

No, Robert Mueller And James Comey Aren't Heroes | HuffPost


And then there were the four men illegally convicted of murders they didn't commit to protect muellers pal whitey bulger.  That only cost we taxpayers 101 million dollars.  Sure you want to hitch your horse cart to this piece of shit?

"A federal judge Thursday ordered the government to pay more than $101 million in the case of four men who spent decades in prison for a 1965 murder they did not commit after the FBI withheld evidence of their innocence.

The judge called the government's defense that the FBI had no duty to get involved because it was a state case "absurd."

Peter Limone, Joseph Salvati and the families of the two other men who died in prison had sued the federal government for malicious prosecution.

They argued Boston FBI agents knew mob hitman Joseph "The Animal" Barboza lied when he named them as killers in the 1965 death of Edward Deegan. They said Barboza was protecting a fellow FBI informant, Vincent "Jimmy" Flemmi, who was involved."

Wrongfully Convicted Men Awarded $101M


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








Not these assholes.  They illegally convicted four men of murder to protect one of their buddies.  That only cost we taxpayers 101 million dollars.  You need to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...







Read the links above and then get back to us.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh lord... that shit only came out AFTER he was appointed to run THIS investigation.  Use a little bit of logic and I'm sure you can figure out why.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...








Try again.  The people of Boston know what sort of asshole this clown is.  It was reported at the time.  The 101 million dollar settlement story is from 2007.  Who was POTUS then?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Oh lord... that shit only came out AFTER he was appointed to run THIS investigation. Use a little bit of logic and I'm sure you can figure out why.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Look at the date on your articles.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lord... that shit only came out AFTER he was appointed to run THIS investigation. Use a little bit of logic and I'm sure you can figure out why.



That retarded meme has nothing to do with Mueller.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> That retarded meme has nothing to do with Mueller.



As long as it pisses you off, it is effective...


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...







I did, the two recent ones are from PROGRESSIVE sites, the Huffpo ain't a right wing group.  And the CBS story is from 2007, or don't you know how to read?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > That retarded meme has nothing to do with Mueller.
> ...



Sorry if you take this place that seriously, but no I don't get pissed.  Hell I could careless about posts on here, even less than I care about you.  Now go eat some poke salad.

Glad to see Mueller pisses you guys off so much.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




I don't care what sites they are from.  Actions speak louder than words...  and Mueller only became a pariah when he was appointed to take Trump down a notch.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 31, 2018)

jillian said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 31, 2018)

I do enjoy eating  Ahi poke...


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 31, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


. If it is proven once the information is turned over to the judge,  that the investigators railroaded Flynn, then if he is cleared nothing can be used against him that was gained under the wrongful conduct of the investigators or if he was set up where any of his due process was being violated or compromised then he wins.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...








Indeed they do.  mueller and comey RAILROADED four INNOCENT men for crimes they didn't commit.  THEIR ILLEGAL actions caused the US taxpayer to have to pay out 101 MILLION FUCKING dollars you asshat.  Actions DO speak louder than words and their actions were fucking atrocious!  The fact that you IGNORE well known evidence that they are scumbags speaks a whole lot about the sort of scumbag that YOU are.  We already KNOW what sort of scumbags these two assholes are.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 31, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That was over 2 months ago.  Don't hold yer breath Skippy.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...







Nor you, he was supposed to be sentenced long ago.  Hasn't happened yet now has it....


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I don't doubt that there are some of his former associates who don't agree with Mueller- but there are others who clearly did.

What his former associates agree on- is that Mueller is apolitical and nonpartisan- which contradicts the desperate lies from the Right. 

Robert Mueller and his pursuit of justice - CNNPolitics

_One topic never discussed, though, was politics. Serving with Mueller for more than four years, and attending thousands of meetings with him, Mudd said he never once heard him say anything political.
"Mueller is nonpartisan by almost any measure to a degree that almost no one in Washington actually is," Graff said.
Monaco, his former chief of staff, echoed that description: "He's apolitical. He's non-partisan. He is, as I think it has become quite clear, a pretty law-and-order guy." 
It was one of the reasons President George W. Bush nominated him to be FBI director in 2001, noting during his introduction of Mueller that the FBI "must remain free of politics and uncompromising in its mission."
_


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...







Actions speak louder than words as your pal lewdog posted.  What a person says is immaterial to how he does his job.  He did his job poorly.  He and comey fucked up the anthrax investigation terribly, as detailed in the book The Mirage Man, they intentionally ignored scientific evidence and instead pursued an innocent man (sound familiar) based on nothing more than incompetence.


_"The Mirage Man_ reveals how this seemingly harmless if eccentric scientist hid a sinister secret life from his closest associates and family, and how the trail of genetic and circumstantial evidence led inexorably to him. Along the way, Willman exposes the faulty investigative work that led to the public smearing of the wrong man, Steven Hatfill, a scientist specializing in biowarfare preparedness whose life was upended by media stakeouts and op-ed-page witch hunts. 

Engrossing and unsparing, _The Mirage Man_ is a portrait of a deeply troubled scientist who for more than twenty years had unlimited access to the U.S. Army’s stocks of deadly anthrax. It is also the story of a struggle for control within the FBI investigation, the missteps of an overzealous press, and how a cadre of government officials disregarded scientific data while spinning the letter attacks into a basis for war. As _The Mirage Man_ makes clear, America must, at last, come to terms with the lessons to be learned from what Bruce Ivins wrought.  The nation’s security depends on it."

https://www.amazon.com/Mirage-Man-Anthrax-Attacks-Americas/dp/0553807757&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> [Q
> *No, Robert Mueller And James Comey Aren’t Heroes*
> The former FBI directors have acceded to numerous wrongful abuses of power in the post-9/11 era.
> 
> No, Robert Mueller And James Comey Aren't Heroes | HuffPost



This is an interesting article- I find it kind of fascinating that you provided a rather liberal opinion on why Mueller 'is not a hero'

About how after 9/11 she believed that Mueller helped Bush and Cheney conceal the lack of WMD in Iraq- hey didn't Trump just hire Bolton who helped push that theory too?

And that Mueller detained lots of foreign nationals when in her opinion- he shouldn't have. 

Then of course there are other opinions of Mueller post 9/11
How Robert Mueller hunted terrorists after 9/11 hints at special-counsel investigation approach
The 73-year-old special counsel is a stern taskmaster, setting an example for long hours, sustained focus and high standards that few of his colleagues have been able to match.

“Mueller went through five chiefs of staff in his first four years [as FBI director], and his special assistants rarely lasted more than a year,” Graff wrote. “It wasn’t that he was cruel to his staff -- just relentless and demanding.”

He had “the energy of the sun,” said one FBI manager.

James Comey, Mueller’s successor as FBI director and whose firing by Trump led to Mueller’s special-counsel appointment, offered a similar analogy. “He drives at such speed that he can burn up people around him,” Comey said. “Some people burn people up because they’re a--holes. Bob burns them up by sheer exertion.”

Added Lisa Monaco, one of Mueller’s chiefs of staff at the FBI: “He’s got one speed, and it’s pretty relentless.”


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...







Yeah, his helping bush and cheney seems kind of like a political position to me.  How about you?  Kind of belies the claim he ain't political don't you think?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




How in the hell do you know they didn't commit them?  Are you part of the Mueller team?

What a ignorant comment to make.  Not to mention how many people have plead out in order to cooperate now?  3? 4?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Oh, and how many dollars were WASTED by the government trying to indict Hillary and couldn't?  How fucking horrible is that?  And they want to go back and spend MORE money to investigate her again...  The fucking Conservatives couldn't convict a rat for eating cheese.

And the personal attack?  You douchebag say you are an old school liberal... you aren't even close to a liberal.  You're a conservative in sheep's clothing... and ad dumb one at that.


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...








Let me know when any of those investigators ILLEGALLY convicted anyone.  Is that such a hard concept for a twerp like you to understand?  Remember the old cannard that it is better for a guilty party to go free than for an innocent man to be convicted?  Huh, do you remember that?  These assholes didn't just convict an innocent person, they RAILROADED them you fucking half wit. 

It is thanks to braindead assholes, like you, that scum like this can thrive.

Wake the hell up.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




You said Russia didn't hack the DNC...  Now we know not only did they do it, but the U.S. hacked them back and hacked into their cameras and WATCHED them do it.  Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## westwall (Mar 31, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...






I would guess because they were EXONERATED!  Look up the term dipshit.  Then,we the people were ORDERED to pay the survivors 101 MILLION fucking dollars, you ignorant twat.  Before you make an abject fool out of yourself, yet again, I suggest you do some research on the scumbags you are supporting.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 31, 2018)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Are we talking about Flynn or someone else?  Flynn is the topic of this thread... and he has plead guilty and hasn't been exonerated.  When you are in law enforcement for as long as Mueller has been, eventually someone over a very long career is going to be found to have been wrongly convicted.  That's part of the process.

I think all the flying up in thin air has given you brain damage.


----------



## westwall (Apr 1, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...









There is a difference between accidentally convicting someone and what mueller did, which is to KNOWINGLY convict innocent people.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


. He sounds like Trump in work ethic... Maybe that's why he doesn't like Trump, they are to much alike... LOL.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 1, 2018)

Dude!  Flynn pled Guilty because it was to his advantage.  Multiple charges that could have been filed against Flynn and his son were not filed due to the Plea Agreement.  Dick Morris is blowing warm air up the collective Trumpkin skirt.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

longknife said:


> Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> 
> But, will Flynn be able to get back his life along with all the $$$ her had to spend defending himself?
> 
> More of this @ Dick Morris: Big Blow to Mueller -- Flynn May Walk



This is the funniest thing I've seen in the past week. Judge Sullivan may "demand" anything he'd like and those "demands" will be promptly ignored by Mr. Mueller.

As for Dick Morris? LoLz even more - been awhile since we've heard from him. Whadda clown! 

The 7 Worst Predictions Of Dick Morris — Who Was Just Let Go By Fox News


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Emmitt Sullivan has ordered Mueller to turn over any material that might be helpful to the former National Security Advisor. If he finds Flynn did not have sufficient evidence to defend himself, the judge may overturn the conviction and let him go free.
> ...



Brady material refers to both guilt and innocence - exculpatory or impeaching evidence.  For all Morris knows, the judge may be wanting to see if the recommended sentence is too lenient.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Brady material refers to both guilt and innocence - exculpatory or impeaching evidence.  For all Morris knows, the judge may be wanting to see if the recommended sentence is too lenient.



Morris is certifiable - Amazing that anyone would take a thing he says seriously at this point.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

longknife said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



LoL - Chip off the old block that one - Part of the agreement with Mueller fairly certain is to leave the little butthole alone.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Apr 1, 2018)

DrLove said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Brady material refers to both guilt and innocence - exculpatory or impeaching evidence.  For all Morris knows, the judge may be wanting to see if the recommended sentence is too lenient.
> ...



When Trump is the source of truth and Ted Nugent is the arbiter of souls, Dick Morris fits right in.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2018)

del said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I missed the toe sucking thing 

The Morris Meltdown


----------



## asaratis (Apr 1, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Mueller has turned over all evidence now.  If any is found to be exculpatory and not previously released, Flynn may be free from punishment and enabled to bring a claim against Mueller for violation of legal procedures.

MUELLER MADNESS: Special Counsel Hands Over All ‘EVIDENCE’ On Mike Flynn | Sara A. Carter


----------



## asaratis (Apr 1, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Be mindful also that a plea is not a sworn statement of fact.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


No.  I mean the one's at the top who have ignored their oath to uphold the Constitution and constitutional laws.  McCabe is at the top of my list.  Comey is second.  There are a few others, but definitely not the vast majority of honest agents who also hated Comey and McCabe...and hated the fact that they tarnished the reputation of the entire FBI.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



The only ones tarnishing the reputation of the entire FBI are Donald Trump and his Trumpsters.

Moral at the FBI is low- not because they hate Comey and McCabe- but because the President has been attacking the FBI's integrity from before he even took office.


----------



## westwall (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








Morale is low at the FBI because the rank and file actually give a shit about their oaths and they have had to sit back and watch as one of the preeminent legal institutions on the planet was corrupted by a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


He has never attacked the rank and file agents at the FBI.  It has always been the top brass assholes.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Really?
Trump:
_Very sad that the FBI missed all of the many signals sent out by the Florida school shooter. This is not acceptable. They are spending too much time trying to prove Russian collusion with the Trump campaign - there is no collusion. Get back to the basics and make us all proud!
_
In one of the biggest stories in a long time, the FBI now says it is missing five months worth of lovers Strzok-Page texts, perhaps 50,000, and all in prime time. Wow!

In a note about Trump:
He also circulated a quotation from Tom Fitton, the president of the conservative-aligned group Judicial Watch, who last year said the Obama administration had turned the F.B.I. into a “K.G.B.-type operation.”

Another Trump tweet
_After years of Comey, with the phony and dishonest Clinton investigation (and more), *running the FBI, its reputation is in Tatters - worst in History! *But fear not, we will bring it back to greatness._

FBI agent in op-ed says he’s leaving over ‘relentless attacks on the bureau’

A former FBI agent says in a new op-ed that he has left the nation's top law enforcement agency due to the "relentless" attacks on the bureau from critics such as President Trump and congressional Republicans.

In an op-ed for The New York Times, former supervisory special agent Josh Campbell wrote that "political attacks on the bureau must stop."


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 1, 2018)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Not what the agents are saying






© Getty Images
A former FBI agent says in a new op-ed that he has left the nation's top law enforcement agency due to the "relentless" attacks on the bureau from critics such as President Trump and congressional Republicans.

In an op-ed for The New York Times, former supervisory special agent Josh Campbell wrote that "political attacks on the bureau must stop."


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> A former FBI agent says in a new op-ed that he has left the nation's top law enforcement agency due to the "relentless" attacks on the bureau from critics such as President Trump and congressional Republicans.
> 
> In an op-ed for The New York Times, former supervisory special agent Josh Campbell wrote that "political attacks on the bureau must stop."



Maybe a #gofundem' page could be set up for them to build a safe space for the whiners...


----------



## asaratis (Apr 1, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Maybe he's getting out before he gets caught being part of the corruption.  Maybe he got paid by a George Soros group or the DNC to say that shit.  Maybe CNN paid him to say that shit.

Trump has NEVER attacked the rank and file FBI.  You are a stupid shit for believing that garbage.

CNN Profiles - Josh Campbell - Law Enforcement Analyst - CNN

Maybe the stupid bastard talks out of both sides of his mouth.  Here, he criticizes the FBI.

Fmr agent: FBI must be held accountable for not following up on tip  - CNN Video

Maybe you really are a useful idiot of the left.


----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2018)

GOD Bless General Flynn~

BLESS HIM FOREVER!  

I LOVE YOU GENERAL FLYNN!


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I just quoted Trump attacking the FBI and I quoted a former FBI agent who quit in part due to Trump and the Republicans attacks on the FBI.

You are the stupid shit who believes what Trump tweets.


----------



## westwall (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








"SUPERVISOR".  Not rank and file dude.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



'special agent'

Which means he started off in the rank and file- and was still a special agent- but also supervised special agents.

Yeah that is rank and file. 

No one has done more to hurt the credibility of the FBI than Trump and his Republican fellow travellors.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> No one has done more to hurt the credibility of the FBI than Trump and his Republican fellow travellors.



How about J. Edgar and Clyde?


----------



## westwall (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...






SUPERVISOR is no longer rank and file, numbnuts.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> 'special agent'
> 
> Which means he started off in the rank and file- and was still a special agent- but also supervised special agents.
> 
> Yeah that is rank and file.



Buy them books and send them to school...

What is rank and file? definition and meaning


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


A supervisory special agent is a specific job within the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). It gives them with the responsibility of leading teams of special agents in investigations. It requires them to report directly to managing and executive special agents. *Supervisory special agents are essentially senior agents, who may do field, administrative, and analytical work while leading an investigation. *

A supervisory special agent will typically try track the progress of an investigation. In most cases, this will involve strategizing and documenting the tactics and processes of an investigation. The supervisory special agent will then typically direct the special agents working on the case, based upon need and the perceived strengths of individual team members. Throughout these processes, the supervisory agent carefully documents and reports all aspects of the case. 

*A supervisory special agent must first be accepted for training by the FBI to be a special agent*. This group typically accepts only the most outstanding and qualified personnel, and a university degree in some criminal sociology or an investigatory discipline is a requirement. Supervisory special agents are typically promoted, based on need and availability. They are normally awarded this promotion through merit and fitness reports. Most supervisory special agents maintain regular hours in an office environment. However, the unique requirements of this job may also require extensive fieldwork, travel, and irregular work schedules. (Copyright 2018 PayScale.com)


----------



## asaratis (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Trump wasn't criticizing the FBI.  He was criticizing those at the top who nixed to actions on the tips.

You are full of shit.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Hmmm I guess that is one of those 'alternative facts' that Trump believes in- where did Trump mention 'the top'? 

Trump:
_Very sad *that the FBI missed al*l of the many signals sent out by the Florida school shooter. This is not acceptable. They are spending too much time trying to prove Russian collusion with the Trump campaign - there is no collusion. Get back to the basics and make us all proud!

Trump:
In one of the biggest stories in a long time,* the FBI* now says

Trump:
*running the FBI, its reputation is in Tatters*_
*
So you think that whenever Trump says 'the FBI' he isn't actually talking about the FBI- but about Comey and McCabe?*


----------



## asaratis (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Your poster boy complaining about Trump attacking the FBI is a CNN political analyst.  There's another video of him calling for the FBI to be investigated.

You are the epitome of DUMB.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Actually he is a law enforcement analyst- but was he before he resigned from the FBI? 

Oh wait- no he was an FBI agent. 

Until he resigned- and was hired by CNN. 

But hey- lets look at his bio from CNN:

Josh Campbell is a CNN Law Enforcement Analyst, providing insight on crime, justice, and national security issues.

Prior to joining the network, Campbell was a Supervisory Special Agent with the FBI and served as Special Assistant to the FBI Director. During his 12-year career, he conducted numerous high-profile terrorism and kidnapping investigations, served overseas in multiple diplomatic and operational assignments, and managed the Bureau's interagency communication response strategy following crisis incidents. *He received four FBI Combat Theater Awards for his work embedded with military special operations and CIA teams abroad.*

Campbell has a Master of Arts in Communication from Johns Hopkins, a Bachelor of Arts in Government from The University of Texas at Austin, and completed the Arabic language immersion training program at Middlebury College.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The FBI received the tips.  That should be obvious, even to an idiot like you.  Somewhere up the line, they were deemed insignificant by a supervising agent.  Get a fucking grip on how the FBI works.

Even Sessions and Wray agree with Trump that the FBI fucked up.

*Should heads roll over FBI mishandling of Nikolas Cruz case?*
The FBI mishandling of the warnings about the gunman in the Parkland high scool shooting is worse than initially believed as authorities received a tip on Jan. 5 and failed to follow-up. #Tucker

Attorney General Jeff Sessions on Friday ordered an "immediate review" after it emerged that the FBI had not acted on a recent tip that Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz wanted to “kill people” and there was the “potential of him conducting a school shooting.”

In a statement, the bureau admitted to receiving a call on Jan. 5 from a person close to Cruz who contacted the FBI through its Public Access Line (PAL) tipline to express concerns about his erratic behavior and disturbing social media posts.




 Video 
*Florida shooting gunman: Who is Nikolas Cruz?*
Cruz, 19, opened fire at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School on Wednesday, killing 17 people. He has confessed, according to court documents.

"Under established protocols, the information provided by the caller should have been assessed as a potential threat to life," the FBI statement said. "We have determined that these protocols were not followed for the information received by the PAL on Jan. 5."

"It is now clear that the warning signs were there and tips to the FBI were missed," Sessions said in a Friday afternoon statement. "We see the tragic consequences of those failures."

"The FBI in conjunction with our state and local partners must act flawlessly to prevent all attacks," Sessions continued. "This is imperative, and we must do better. I have ordered the deputy attorney general to conduct an immediate review of our process here at the Department of Justice and FBI to ensure that we reach the highest level of prompt and effective response to indications of potential violence that come to us."

The FBI concluded that the caller's information was not forwarded to the Miami FBI field office, and that "no further investigation was conducted at the time." FBI Director Christopher Wray said the bureau would review what had happened.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The fact that he works for CNN should reveal something to you about his motivations.  CNN is VERY FAKE NEWS.  CNN is extremely biased to the left.  CNN determines what is said and not said on CNN.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

here is Trump's campaign manager attacking the FBI
_“People don’t feel safe in their neighborhoods. I don’t know what statistics you’re talking about,” Manafort replied. “The FBI is suspect these days, after what they just did with Hillary Clinton.”_

Here Trump compared the FBI and the CIA to Nazi's

"I think it was disgraceful, disgraceful, that the intelligence agencies allowed any information that turned out to be so false and fake, out," Trump said, referring to a burst of headlines over the past two days about the dossier. "That's something that Nazi Germany would do and did do."


asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



LOL- sure and Fox News is "Fair and Balanced" too.

*Bio says*
_*He received four FBI Combat Theater Awards for his work embedded with military special operations and CIA teams abroad.*_
*
Contard Trumpsters says:
But he works for CNN now!*


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 2, 2018)

asaratis said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



So you are now agreeing with the facts- that Trump is attacking the FBI.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 2, 2018)

Syriusly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


. Hmm, was he worried about something ?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 2, 2018)

The corruption of the Demon-crats is what has strained every aspect of law enforcement (FBI) standards to the greatest limits. They finally broke it, and the finger pointing is in crazy mode by the left.


----------

